# Game 34 Cats(12-21) at Celtics(29-3) 7:30PM Jan 9



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This game is going to be televised by News14.I guess they only show the games where we're going to blow out some nancyboy team like Boston.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ray Allen is out for this game due to a pinched nerve


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Richardson has played really well since I turned from the Duke game...We're making Rajon Rondo look like Tony Parker though...He's dribbling right to the basket like we're not even there.Down by 4 at the end of the 1st quarter


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Just turned on the TV how we doing?


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Wallace with only 2 points...that ain't good.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

nice, we made a run and we now have a one point lead!


This is how Emeka needs to play every game!


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow nice comeback at the first half, Richardson is having a monster game. Wallace needs to get it going but Okafor is really doing well.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray Allen is the key. Thus, this game may quite possibly result in a win for you guys.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn, Richardson is on fire yet again! He needs to get some help though, KG is sticking right with him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

tie game...I been watching college ball...Raymond is looking like he's playing confidently tonight.He has a very nice statline and he's made a couple of nice plays since I turned the channel...Gerald breaks out the Windmill jam off the steal


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

great steal by Gerald, this is still a very close game. Celtics are making some mistakes though...


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, these announcers are a$$holes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Celtics announcers suck; I'll agree with you there.

Jason Richardson is having a hell of a game. Looks like the Bobcats are trying to get one back from the Celtics after the heart-breaker in November.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

These announcers are ruining my time watching the game...


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

wow 14-22 for Jason Richardson


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sheesh the Celtics really are a bunch of nancyboys...We should have beaten them worse


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

34 points for Jason Richardson...Mohammed with 18 points


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

You beat us crippled, but you still beat us, so Congrats. We'll see you when we're healthy


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Richardson is playing great


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Bobcats beat Celtics, it'll go down like that, a win is still a win, healthy or not. You know the Celtics will just take this loss like the true winners.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

> You beat us crippled, but you still beat us, so Congrats. We'll see you when we're healthy


<!-- google_ad_section_end --><!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
Ray Allen has been playing like crap all season...Don't try to act like it's a big deal that he's gone.Just because you got someone on your avatar doesn't mean everyone else is silly enough to care.Ray Allen has barely been above average this year.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Pierce and KG are saying that you shouldn't take anything from the Cats, and I don't expect anything less from them.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Not fair. I want my team to beat this season's Celtics too. Haha. 

Nice win by the Bobcats.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes it was nice I thought it was going to be a mismatch but instead it was hardly that


----------



## ~spectre~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> You beat us crippled, but you still beat us, so Congrats. We'll see you when we're healthy


The first game we were without Gerald Wallace and it took a last second shot to beat us then. I suppose that victory for you guys should have the same caveat as well?

Heh...guess Kevin Garnett and Paul Pierce just isn't enough!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice win we should be 2-0 against them but what can you do.

J-Rich is coming around really well. Him and Gerald have been killing it lately.


----------

